

Show HN: Twitch, the app/file/script launcher for keyboard junkies - kevingessner
http://twitchapp.com

======
imperialWicket
Configurable key bindings are a nice touch. Other than that, what does Twitch
offer that I can't get from quicksilver?

Also, I like the feel of the web page as a lander, but I really wanted to get
more information about functionality and maybe configuration instructions -
are these available somewhere?

~~~
kevingessner
What I never liked about Quicksilver (and I really liked Quicksilver) is that
I always had to look at it. I never knew if pressing "m" would get me Mail,
Mozilla, or "Mail selected file as attachment". Quicksilver was often too
smart and tried to do too much.

I have Twitch bound to my Option key, so I know that I can tap Option, then
hit C, and I'll get Chrome, every time. It breaks my flow much less, and it's
faster, to boot -- I timed that I can get Twitch open, use it, and have it
closed in 600ms.

As to a more informative website: I'm considering this a minimum viable
product, enough to get on sale and get feedback (like yours, thanks!). More
everything is on the way.

~~~
imperialWicket
As a launcher-only effort, I can definitely see the value in the key bindings.
My hesitations remain:

1\. It seems that you must manually configure twitch when a new application is
added (although I'm not certain if it defaults to something for new apps...);
whereas Quicksilver automatically indexes your applications. 2\. You add key
bindings, but lose the additional functionality that Quicksilver offers in its
plugin system (sending mail, opening a web page, etc.). 3\. Quicksilver is
free.

All of these things considered, you have one major advantage - Quicksilver is
not in the app store (and I don't see it getting there). You'll want to check
out Launcher though, as it will be your primary competition and it has a lower
price point.

Good luck!

